# Best Trauma Shears?



## Roheline

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread--I didn't see a "Gear" section of the forum, but here goes. I had an experience the other day where I had to cut through a pretty thick jacket on a trauma patient, and found it to be a pretty frustrating experience with the sh*tty shears my volly squad ambulance is equipped with. So I was thinking of getting a pair of my own.

Anyone else carry their own shears or maybe have advice if you're involved with ordering them for your organization? I'm not looking to spend a fortune, since I know that these things get pretty banged up and don't last forever anyway, but I think almost anything would be better than what I currently have to work with.

Recommendations, anyone?


----------



## DesertMedic66

We use the ADC shears. They are extremely cheap but they cut really good. Literally they cut through pennies.


----------



## mycrofft

The best shears are your shears. The knockoff Tetrasnip copies (stamped and sharpened steel with big plastic handles) are great. They will cut a penny (they will actually cut a NICKEL, to win a bar bet) but that abuse will spring the blades. At about $4 each, buy a bunch. Useful in the home and garden too. I even have used mine as a can opener (beer can and soda can both).


----------



## OPQRST

*Alternative?*

Has anyone tried the TRECK Talon? I just picked one up on line and it looks pretty awesome...


----------



## Meursault

OPQRST said:


> Has anyone tried the TRECK Talon? I just picked one up on line and it looks pretty awesome...



I've seen people carrying promotional letter openers for the same purpose. Similar design, but free and not orange. With both, I'd be worried about the limited space between the blade and the body; it seems like they could jam easily with thicker materials.


----------



## dixie_flatline

OPQRST said:


> Has anyone tried the TRECK Talon? I just picked one up on line and it looks pretty awesome...



Coworker has one of those.  It was almost useless.  It's sitting in the Watch Office or something now, forlorn and unloved.

I have the Prestige fluoride shears from Amazon, they were like $8.  Love 'em.


----------



## OPQRST

dixie_flatline said:


> It's sitting in the Watch Office or something now, forlorn and unloved.



so sad...

I got sucked in by the video...


----------



## NomadicMedic

I got the ones that were free, sitting in the action area on an ambulance. When I lose/break/destroy/give away those... I'll grab another free pair.

Trauma shears are like mice. Put two in a dark closet... in a week or 2 you'll  have 6 or 7 pair.


----------



## Roheline

I'm getting the impression that maybe the cheap ones are where it's at? Maybe I'm just fantasizing that there's a better version out there that cuts through everything like magic...


----------



## mycrofft




----------



## Nervegas

mycrofft said:


>



LMAO, hey now, you know someone might actually ask where they can buy a pair for the rescue trunk in the car...

As far as shears at work? Whatever is in the action area/jump bag, I think they are from boundtree but I could be wrong, company bought them.


----------



## rwik123

http://ripshears.com/RipShears/Products.html

These ripshears look pretty sweet...or just buy the ripper and attach it onto any standard shear 

i've had good luck with these countycomm ones: http://countycomm.com/premshears.html


----------



## bigbaldguy

OPQRST said:


> Has anyone tried the TRECK Talon? I just picked one up on line and it looks pretty awesome...



Bought two pairs one to practice with one to carry. Cut up every old pair of pants I had and worked great. Then I took one on a couple of shifts. They're too big to bother carrying around. I could see them being used in a ER where they could be kept in a drawer but just not worth lugging about. I don't even carry trauma shears around anymore. I've got a Pair of 5 1/2 inch bandage scissors I keep in my shirt pocket that work great on everything from hospital ID tags to denim. Not as cool looking as a pair of matte black trauma shears but they work for me.


----------



## Tigger

Picked these up for 10 bucks online, sharpest pair of "cheap" scissors I have ever used. 

http://www.claussco.com/product/80911.80915.90110.0.0/18053/_/7''_Ti_Snip#ReviewHeader


----------



## 325Medic

How about the giant things called BIG SHEARS, I don't have the website but just google big shears. I know lots of Vegas medic carry them, at least that what I was told. They are expensive though but cut like butter.

325.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

325Medic said:


> How about the giant things called BIG SHEARS, I don't have the website but just google big shears. I know lots of Vegas medic carry them, at least that what I was told. They are expensive though but cut like butter.
> 
> 325.



My wife got them for me as a birthday gift. The name is apt, they're huge. They do a fantastic job though. Great conversation starter though. I seem to have to explain them a couple times per week.


----------



## rmabrey

Whatever the hospitals are giving away. And whatever galls has if they are out 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## OPQRST

I guess ther is always my trusty Ninja sword as an alternative...


----------



## bigbaldguy

I'm going to start a EMS supply company that makes all the normal equipment EMS providers carry only 20 percent larger than standard. Then every year I'll increase the size of all products by 5 percent so everybody will buy the new bigger model. In 15 years I bet you I'll have everyone carrying around 3 foot long shears and flashlights the size of baseball bats.


----------



## OPQRST

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm going to start a EMS supply company that makes all the normal equipment EMS providers carry only 20 percent larger than standard. Then every year I'll increase the size of all products by 5 percent so everybody will buy the new bigger model. In 15 years I bet you I'll have everyone carrying around 3 foot long shears and flashlights the size of baseball bats.


:rofl:


----------



## Cawolf86

I will second the free ones. I just grab from the giant box at work and toss em after a really bloody call. We do not have an autoclave so disposable is the way we go. Works fine. I'm sure there are better but I don't want to deal with cleaning them.


----------



## EMSLaw

I don't have any particular attachment to my trauma shears.  If they get disgusting (my last pair became covered in rapidly cooling hot liquid asphalt on a call), I throw them out and get a new pair from the bushel full of free ones that we have at the squad, dropped off by a drug rep years ago.  

EMS conventions are also good places to pick up six or seven free pairs at a time from various vendors.  

I spent money on a nice penlight, because I hate the disposable ones that never work when they need to, but I draw the line at paying for shears.


----------



## mycrofft

(Free shears, pro-rated against admission fee for conference..)


----------



## EMSLaw

mycrofft said:


> (Free shears, pro-rated against admission fee for conference..)



The trade show at EMS Today is only like... $10 or something?  I'm just saying, if you're going to the conference anyway, the admission fee is a sunk cost.


----------



## mycrofft

Geez, the two Disaster Management ones I went to were about $80 without hotel and nothing neat like that. I was robbed!

I remember someone in Palos Verdes CA was marketing a version of a vibratory saw (like for casts) to cut clothes many years ago.

Some other candidates:


----------



## DavidM

My squad just began trial with these. I'll report back


----------



## NomadicMedic

I had a hard time finding a holster in the Galls Catalog to carry mine in ...


----------



## mycrofft

This is from my "Bat-belt", Eastern Ambulance Service, 1980.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

Prestige Fluoride coated sheers from Amazon. I don't use the sheers everyday, but they work great and look cool all the time.


----------



## OPQRST

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Prestige Fluoride coated sheers from Amazon. I don't use the sheers everyday, but they work great and look cool all the time.


Those sure are very cool... Now I'm hoping my non-flouride coated shears break.


----------



## traumaluv2011

Are you looking for something like this?


----------



## mycrofft

Does that fit into a holster?
see replies above.
OP, thanks for the fun subject!


----------



## traumaluv2011

mycrofft said:


> Does that fit into a holster?
> see replies above.



I'll have to check a galls catalog to find out... I'll have to stop using it as a doorstop tough.


----------



## mycrofft

I cut a redwood 4X4 with one to show some boy scouts and it showered them with splinters.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx

OPQRST said:


> I guess ther is always my trusty Ninja sword as an alternative...



*So that's where it went!  Gee, thanks!    I need my ninja sword back, please!  

Disclaimer:  I know this guy!  lol.  

JS (that's your new nickname) - I should put a signature on my profile stating that I know you so people don't think I'm whacked out on anything... lol.  All in good time will they be able to develop that opinion on their own though.

&& to answer the post - I have the cheap bandage scissors as well, with a hot pink handle.  I have black ones too but I surely don't carry those over my pink ones.   *


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

*
WINNER!!!*​


----------



## OPQRST

mycrofft said:


> I cut a redwood 4X4 with one to show some boy scouts and it showered them with splinters.



I'd hate to see the tweezers you used to remove all those splinters...


----------



## NomadicMedic

*"I'll pull all those splinters outta them Boy Scouts..."*


----------



## mycrofft

n71xi, how did you get the camera into my bathroom?

No, the wood exploded, showering the boys and their den mother with FLYING splinters. Good thing they all blinked at once.

"Sir, we're going to put this asbestos screen over your face, we're cutting off your clothes now".
*BAM*.
"One button..."


----------



## traumaluv2011

These tweezers should work nicely.


----------

